# Can You Really Get Pregnant Again Right After A Chemical Pregnancy?



## 35_Smiling

I had a chemical pregnancy last month. So I figured I would start ttc right away but my fs wanted me to wait. 


Can you really get pregnant right away after one? 


I started to take baby aspirin 81mg on the third day of the bleeding until present. Do you also think that can help with implantation as well? :shrug:

Has this happen to anyone here...on bnb?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi there. I see quite a few ladies who do so good luck!

I was also told to wait but that's as I am only now being referred. Like you though I am now taking baby aspirin in the hope that it helps.


----------



## 35_Smiling

lauraemily17 said:


> Hi there. I see quite a few ladies who do so good luck!
> 
> I was also told to wait but that's as I am only now being referred. Like you though I am now taking baby aspirin in the hope that it helps.

Hello lauraemily17: thank you for your reply and comment. Mmmm well it looks like we both are on the right track. here some :dust: to the both of us.


----------



## PugLuvAh

I didn't have a chemical pregnancy, I had an early mc, but I got pregnant right away with no period in between. Once I got a negative pregnancy test (when I stopped cramping/bleeding which took about a week) I used OPTs and I ovulated 17 days later (normal for my 31 day schedule). I am now (nervously) 11 weeks! 

It doesn't happen that fast for everyone, sometimes it takes a couple of months for your cycle to get back to normal, but it can happen.

Good luck!


----------



## hopeful725

PugLuvAh: that's so great! congrats to you!!!!! :D
35_Smiling: We are trying again after a chemical last month as well.. there are so many success stories of getting pg again after an early loss, everyone says you're much more fertile and your body's already primed for pregnancy so fingers crossed and baby dust!!!!! I hope August is our month!! :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

I was also struggling with whether or not to try again right away after my chemical. I know how it feels, you don't want to waste a month! I've heard it could go both ways-- many women do get preg right away, although maybe some dr's say that you should wait through the next month-- at least that's what mine told me, as she said there is a slight chance of having another one, but I don't know if that's true. Hadn't really seen it anywhere else. I decided to wait through this month, and it was hard, but looking forward to the next cycle! GL!


----------



## daydreaming22

I got pg the cycle following my chemical, but sadly that pregnancy only made it to 12 weeks. My Dr. assured me that the previous mc had nothing to do with it. She said they suggest waiting 1 or 2 cycles so they can calculate the due dates.


----------



## Elhaym

If you've had an early loss there is no reason why you can't try again straight away :)

I've read lots of stories on here about people conceiving straight after their loss. Good luck! xx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Yes hun its very possible, i go caught again 4 weeks after a chemical, unfortunately it was another chemical xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

PugLuvAh: Wow :yipee: congratulations on your :bfp: well I did just what you did so I sure hope all went well. Fingers corss!

Hopeful725: hey same to you gosh I sure hope it all works out for us! Time is ticking.:af: is due August 12th. So we will see.:coffee:

Steph32: good luck to us all! :dust:

Daydreaming22: sorry hun but if it happens for me again I think I am getting cold with the mcs I have been having. When I go through one its like okay lets try againbut sometimes it can get me down too. Baby dust to us all :dust:

Elhaym: thanks I sure hope the luck rubs off! Thank you!

Mommy of ange: I am sorry.. I will pray for all of us to get our :bfp:s real soon.


----------



## mememe123

You can see my info below.. I have got pregnat straight after a chemical 2x... I tried waiting a mmonth inbetween as well and still another chemical.. 
My body is not ready yet... taking baby aspirin will help I am doing the same this time around as well... good luck to you.


----------



## 35_Smiling

mememe123 said:


> You can see my info below.. I have got pregnat straight after a chemical 2x... I tried waiting a mmonth inbetween as well and still another chemical..
> My body is not ready yet... taking baby aspirin will help I am doing the same this time around as well... good luck to you.

Thanks hun. I sure hope its works then. :dust:


----------



## slurpie

I had chemical pregnancy last month and I am now 'cautiously expecting'. :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

slurpie said:


> I had chemical pregnancy last month and I am now 'cautiously expecting'. :)

o wow! congrats! :yipee:

I am so praying I get lucky too :blush:


----------



## Jinky

Hi, hope you don't mind me dropping in on your thread, but I'll be following your progress closely I think, as I'm not far behind you :) . I would be 4w 4d today with our much anticipated, and long overdue second baby, but my frer's have just not been getting any darker since AF was due Tuesday and today they were flat out negative. My back was so sore earlier it was like when I was in labour with our son. Being so early I'm classing it as a chemical pg, not an early miscarriage, but I am yet to start bleeding?? At any rate, I'm so heartbroken that this has happened, it's my first m/c, but now that I know it's happening, I just want it to finish so I can go on with trying again. What happened with your cp? Do you know whether you are going to try straight away or not?

P.S - Can any of you ladies enlighten me on what the baby aspirin is for? I've never heard of it being used in relation to ttc?


----------



## Jinky

slurpie said:


> I had chemical pregnancy last month and I am now 'cautiously expecting'. :)

That's so great! I read so many posts from women in this same boat who's pg goes off without a hitch, it's almost seems like a fertility booster in a sick, sadistic way lol. Congrats! Fingers xd for a sticky bean and a h&h pg to you. :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Jinky, sorry you're going through this. My chemical happened just like yours, the wierd thing was I even dreamt it the night before!!

I'm now taking baby aspririn however taking a proper 2 month break from next week if AF arrives on Monday as I've been referred to a recurrent miscarriage clinic. We have to stop TTC while they run a whole host of tests! Anyhow, miscarriages can be caused by blood clottinng or autoimmune issues, it's even more likely if you have more than one and and baby aspirin can be a really simple way of helping, it has to be a baby dose so it i safe for the embryo. From the research I've done it's really effective.


----------



## Jinky

lauraemily17 said:


> Hi Jinky, sorry you're going through this. My chemical happened just like yours, the wierd thing was I even dreamt it the night before!!
> 
> I'm now taking baby aspririn however taking a proper 2 month break from next week if AF arrives on Monday as I've been referred to a recurrent miscarriage clinic. We have to stop TTC while they run a whole host of tests! Anyhow, miscarriages can be caused by blood clottinng or autoimmune issues, it's even more likely if you have more than one and and baby aspirin can be a really simple way of helping, it has to be a baby dose so it i safe for the embryo. From the research I've done it's really effective.

Oh that's really interesting! (From a scientist's viewpoint) Not to imply there's anything interesting about your trouble ttc! :nope: 

Mine could have just been one of those random things, but I'm pretty certain that it's to do with still breastfeeding my son. I know it's not from causing contractions or anything, but I wonder if the prolactin made from nursing is keeping my progesterone too low to sustain it? Not sure baby aspirin will help me there lol. 

What kind of tests do they run on you? I can only imagine they're painful and invasive, but hopefully give you some answers! :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Initially just some blood tests but they're testing for 21 different things including immunity which take a while to do. Once they're all back we see the specialist & I have an ultrasound to check the womb. Dependant on my results my DH may need a blood test as well. I can't wait to get the results, it's weird hoping there is something wrong!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Jinky: thanks for popping in. I am sorry about what you are experiencing. I will keep you in prayer. As for the aspirin 81mg its to help with implantation. They say a chemical pregnancy is caused by the eggie not implanting so this will allow more blood flow and allow for our beanies to stick.

As for me just as the same symptoms of my chemical pregnancy I am getting againlower back pains, little stings on my bust area but not quite soreI am due for :af: Aug.10 or 12. good luck to the both of us! :dust:

Lauraemily17: Good luck to you too! :dust:


----------



## StephBord

I had a chemical in December of last year and got pregnant on my very next cycle, with no period in between. It took me six weeks to ovulate after my chemical though. Unfortunately, I ended up having a mmc with my second pregnancy, but even after that my OB told me there was no risk in getting pg again right away. He said they usually just advise you to wait a cycle for dating purposes.


----------

